# Skinny arms



## Peter Holt (Apr 13, 2017)

Hey guys,


*What's the best training routine to maximize arm gains?
*
I'm not training just to get big arms, I have pretty skinny arms and would like to put on some arm mass as I'm an athlete.

I'm happy with my strength: 200lb bench (7 reps x 3 sets), 400lb squat (7 reps x 3 sets) and size of other muscles (still quite skinny, but okay compared to arms).

Could you pleas include reps/sets/rest/number of exercises, briefly why it would be the best routine and if you have an article can you link it.


Appreciate your knowledge


----------



## Milo (Apr 13, 2017)

Weighted Dips, JM Press, Floor Press, Close Grip Bench, Skull Crusher, Weighted Neutral Grip Pull Ups, Hammer Curls, Reverse Curls.
High volume, as heavy as possible 8-12 reps short rest periods. My reasons..... because these exercises work the muscles and working the muscles leads to said muscles getting bigger. If youre looking for scientific studies or math formulae, I dont have them and would probably insult you for asking. Be sure to eat in surplus as well. These exercises are pretty straight forward and nothing new. No reason to re-invent the wheel. They work.


----------



## bvs (Apr 13, 2017)

If you do gear, pin it in your arms. Guys will argue till they are blue in the face that it does nothing but i swear it has helped me


----------



## bvs (Apr 13, 2017)

To clarify, i know the hormone does nothing locally but i believe the volumising effect of the oil, inflammation and some localised pain can help


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 13, 2017)

Gain weight.


----------



## deejeff442 (Apr 13, 2017)

Skull crushers and more skull crushers.  And more food


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 13, 2017)

How skinny?


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 13, 2017)

Heavy dips, get some chest in too. Tricep pushdowns. Close grip bench. Plate curls are my favorite after I've already hit my bicep. Also do compounds like rows, your arms will get hit a little while you mostly hit other parts.

Curls, but they must be done in the squat rack to maximize gains


----------



## Jin (Apr 13, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Gain weight.



This. 

Ive found for every 20-25 lbs gained I add about an inch to my arms. I'm a big, tall guy so others may need much less total mass acquired. 
Also, hammer the shit out of your arms. Milo gave good advice.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 13, 2017)

Triceps

If you don't do skull crushers, you are missing an inch of growth easy. Skull crushers are the squat of tricep growth.


----------



## Dex (Apr 13, 2017)

Jin said:


> This.
> 
> Ive found for every 20-25 lbs gained I add about an inch to my arms. I'm a big, tall guy so others may need much less total mass acquired.
> Also, hammer the shit out of your arms. Milo gave good advice.



Yes, depends on height. I am 6' and it has been about 10-12lbs per inch.


----------



## Dex (Apr 13, 2017)

BTW, I don't have big arms either. 17" at 6' still looks small.


----------



## widehips71 (Apr 13, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Triceps If you don't do skull crushers, you are missing an inch of growth easy. Skull crushers are the squat of tricep growth.






I disagree.  Dips are truly the squat for tris in every way IMO


----------



## PFM (Apr 13, 2017)

There is no one size fits all answer to your question. I have only my personal experience to share. Stop training your arms and allow them all the recovery they can get from pushing and pulling. 

Another method is to keep them pumped, but if for genetic reasons you are holding your arms back by over training, you'll have short lived results.

Give the little muscles more rest and see what happens.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 13, 2017)

Every time I read skull crusher my elbows ache


----------



## Seeker (Apr 13, 2017)

Close grip bench press, 5,sets, of 7 reps.  Standing barbell curls, 5 sets, 7,reps. 3 times a week. That's it.  If you're just looking to put a little size on your arms, that's all you need. And yes, like Pillar of Barbells suggested you can put on a little weight by eating some more to help.


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 13, 2017)

widehips71 said:


> I disagree.  Dips are truly the squat for tris in every way IMO



Dips are the legpress 

Overhead press are the squat


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 13, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Close grip bench press, 5,sets, of 7 reps.  Standing barbell curls, 5 sets, 7,reps. 3 times a week. That's it.  If you're just looking to put a little size on your arms, that's all you need. And yes, like Pillar of Barbells suggested you can put on a little weight by eating some more to help.



I like this answer.  Close grip bench great for mass.  Barbell curls with a straight bar not ezcurl.  and EAT!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 13, 2017)

widehips71 said:


> I disagree.  Dips are truly the squat for tris in every way IMO


 I can agree that dips are great mass builder for tri's but few people do them correctly. Most people that I see doing dips are working more chest then tris. For me, as long as my elbows let me, I have always seen the best gains with skullcrushers. I do them lying on a flat bench then finish them by immediately superseting with close grip bench to faliure. Everyone is different though. The key is doing more than the average joe that does 12 sets of various extension movements on the cable pullies.


----------



## Peter Holt (Apr 14, 2017)

Milo said:


> Weighted Dips, JM Press, Floor Press, Close Grip Bench, Skull Crusher, Weighted Neutral Grip Pull Ups, Hammer Curls, Reverse Curls.
> High volume, as heavy as possible 8-12 reps short rest periods. My reasons..... because these exercises work the muscles and working the muscles leads to said muscles getting bigger. If youre looking for scientific studies or math formulae, I dont have them and would probably insult you for asking. Be sure to eat in surplus as well. These exercises are pretty straight forward and nothing new. No reason to re-invent the wheel. They work.



How many days should I lift?


----------



## Peter Holt (Apr 14, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Close grip bench press, 5,sets, of 7 reps.  Standing barbell curls, 5 sets, 7,reps. 3 times a week. That's it.  If you're just looking to put a little size on your arms, that's all you need. And yes, like Pillar of Barbells suggested you can put on a little weight by eating some more to help.





motown1002 said:


> I like this answer.  Close grip bench great for mass.  Barbell curls with a straight bar not ezcurl.  and EAT!



Hey guys,

Am I wrong in thinking working individual muscles twice a week with 10 reps per set maximizes muscle gain?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 14, 2017)

Peter Holt said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Am I wrong in thinking working individual muscles twice a week with 10 reps per set maximizes muscle gain?


 Everyone is different. I change up my split. Sometimes I hit all of my muscle twice in a week, sometimes it takes up to 9 days to hit them directly again. You have to keep in mind though that certain exercises hit other muscle indirectly so depending on what you are working, you may hit muscle 3-4 times per week to some degree. For example, bench press hits chest, shoulders, tris and even lats to a certain degree.
As far as reps, I never shoot for less than 12. I don't train heavy anymore. Well, heavy for me anyway. On my worst day, I do 3-4 sets of BP with 405 for 12-15 reps. Ive seen more muscle growth with higher reps than I have ever seen back when I was ego lifting. I don't care how strong I am as long as I look like I can lift a house lol.


----------



## Milo (Apr 14, 2017)

Peter Holt said:


> How many days should I lift?


Kinda depends on how your whole program is set up. But you could hit them as much as 3 times a week, IF your elbows could take the beating. I would say twice per week and go from there.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 14, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Everyone is different. I change up my split. Sometimes I hit all of my muscle twice in a week, sometimes it takes up to 9 days to hit them directly again. You have to keep in mind though that certain exercises hit other muscle indirectly so depending on what you are working, you may hit muscle 3-4 times per week to some degree. For example, bench press hits chest, shoulders, tris and even lats to a certain degree.
> As far as reps, I never shoot for less than 12. I don't train heavy anymore. Well, heavy for me anyway. On my worst day, I do 3-4 sets of BP with 405 for 12-15 reps. Ive seen more muscle growth with higher reps than I have ever seen back when I was ego lifting. I don't care how strong I am as long as I look like I can lift a house lol.



Can we see you bench 405 for 12-15 for 4 sets please. That's impressive.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 14, 2017)

Shit bro. Its all about how you train. I can't do heavy sets at all now. I tried 495 about a month ago and only got it 3 times. I think that its mental for me. Even with repping 225, I can get 20-25 times but no more.

If you like watching guys moving heavy weight, you should follow MTownMonsta on Youtube. 

Here is a video with some heavy hitters in benching. Personally, I do explosive reps. Pause reps takes me down in half it seems.







PS Sorry to hijack this thread. Back to original topic.:32 (11):


----------



## widehips71 (Apr 14, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Ive seen more muscle growth with higher reps than I have ever seen back when I was ego lifting. I don't care how strong I am as long as I look like I can lift a house lol.


 
	Why is heavy lifting "ego" lifting??


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 14, 2017)

widehips71 said:


> Why is heavy lifting "ego" lifting??


 Good point. I guess lifting weights as a whole is somewhat of an ego boost. What I was referring to was doing 1RM and 2RM sets. There is virtually no real muscle gain benefits from it and the chance for injury is a lot higher than using a weight that you can do for 10 or more reps. I am by far an expert but the 5-8 rep range is about as low as I can go and still have potential gains outway potential injury. I am not saying that you can't and wont get gains but the risk outways the rewards, at least for me at 40. Now back in my 20's and early 30's when I was powerlifting, my body could handle heavier weight. Even then, I did get bigger and stronger but I didn't get the muscle gains that I got when I bumped up the reps.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 14, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Shit bro. Its all about how you train. I can't do heavy sets at all now. I tried 495 about a month ago and only got it 3 times. I think that its mental for me. Even with repping 225, I can get 20-25 times but no more.
> 
> If you like watching guys moving heavy weight, you should follow MTownMonsta on Youtube.
> 
> ...



No I wanna see u bench 405 12-15 times for 3-4 sets. I know who he is in the video. But I wanna see u do it.


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 14, 2017)

I agree 
405 for 12 -15 reps is impressive 
495 for 3 reps is killing it 
Let's see both


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 14, 2017)

The best I've done is 405 for 12 reps but that's with a slingshot (red)
More impressive with no help pa pa please show us


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 14, 2017)

Not sure what the difference is. If you think that its impressive, why does it matter who is doing it. Its pretty common for guys to bench 405 for reps. I see it every week. There are a few guys in my gym that bench 5 plates(495) for sets of 10-12. Must be at the wrong gym.

Everybody wants to see big benches. What about squats and deadlifts. That is much more impressive IMO.

We are seriously hijacking an arms thread at this point.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 14, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Not sure what the difference is. If you think that its impressive, why does it matter who is doing it. Its pretty common for guys to bench 405 for reps. I see it every week. There are a few guys in my gym that bench 5 plates(495) for sets of 10-12. Must be at the wrong gym.
> 
> Everybody wants to see big benches. What about squats and deadlifts. That is much more impressive IMO.
> 
> We are seriously hijacking an arms thread at this point.



I can bench 405 and 495 for reps. But not 4 sets of 12-15 reps. That would make u almost a 600 pound bencher. And 600 pound benchers are not all over the country in every gym. If its not a big deal then it should be no problem making a video for us. And fukk deadlifts lol.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 14, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> I can bench 405 and 495 for reps. But not 4 sets of 12-15 reps. That would make u almost a 600 pound bencher. And 600 pound benchers are not all over the country in every gym. If its not a big deal then it should be no problem making a video for us. And fukk deadlifts lol.


 I can't bench over 600 anymore. I have had way to many injuries. Like I said, I got 495 for 3. My point was in how you train. I see guys who bench over 500 but cant bench 315 for 10. On the flip side, I have seen guys that can bench 315 for 15 who can't bench 500. I don't need to post videos. Im not going to look like some gay youtuber in my gym taking pictures of myself just to post a video of a feat that can be found all over the internet.
As far as to deadlift and squats. They are more impressive simply because the majority of lifters don't do them and those that do use 2 plates like children. I went to a gym in Ft Worth when I was visiting my sister and this gym literally stopped when I swatted 405 for reps. At almost 260, if I cant squat 405, I should quit now. IMO, a powerlifter who can't bench, squat and deadlift at least double their bodyweight probably should stick to crossfit.


----------



## Milo (Apr 14, 2017)

Honestly you're just asking to get called out for statements like saying that on your worst day you bench 405 for sets of 12. Not saying you cant, but if you expect any credibility for your statements you'd back up your claim that on your worst day you bench on par with the best benchers in the world. You may not care about proving shit to anyone but without videos, a statement like that is internet bullshit.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 14, 2017)

It's pizza Friday!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 14, 2017)

Seeker said:


> It's pizza Friday!



Five guys Friday!!!


----------



## Milo (Apr 14, 2017)

More of a Panda day for me. Followed by a costco muffin.


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 14, 2017)

Big ass double cheese burger for me and 500 for 15 reps bench


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 14, 2017)

Milo said:


> Honestly you're just asking to get called out for statements like saying that on your worst day you bench 405 for sets of 12. Not saying you cant, but if you expect any credibility for your statements you'd back up your claim that on your worst day you bench on par with the best benchers in the world. You may not care about proving shit to anyone but without videos, a statement like that is internet bullshit.


 My post was geared towards the original posters thread and somehow this has turned into a thread about me. Maybe instead of focusing on what I can do, maybe try focusing on the point I was trying to make. The OP was asking for advice and this entire thread is fuked because some folks want to talk about me. I didn't realize that my bench pressing would be so intriguing. The numbers that I was talking about are pretty common in my gym. In fact, I am average there. I feel like some of you folks are lifetime Planet Fitness members lol.
I appreciate the complement of being on par with the best benchers in the word but that couldn't be farther from the truth. If anyone thinks that benching 495 a whole 3 times makes me on par with the best benchers in the world, maybe you should get a little more involved in the powerlifting world. 

Im new here so far be it from me to get this thread in line but damn....this thread is so off topic, the original poster quit responding.

Here are few guys to google if you need some real benchers: Ryan Kennely(800+), Scot Mendelson(1000+), James Henderson(700+), Anthony Clark(800+)

PS: I am not trying to be a dick but fuk if I am looking for comments on my personal performance, Ill start my own thread. I almost feel bad that my workouts are so unbelievable to some of you. Seriously, get a new gym guys. These are pretty common numbers if you train with powerlifters or like me, a former powerlifters. I would post some numbers of the big boys at my gym but I would probably have to have my post notarized and passed by Congress for authenticity.


----------



## Milo (Apr 14, 2017)

Just as you claim I missed your point, you missed mine. I dont care what you bench. I dont care that you have a swoon of idiots gasping at the feat of you repping 405 on the squat. I dont care if youre Karill himself. Maybe that last one aint true. 
My point is, you use your lifts as an example to your premise or even a source of credibility. This is exemplified by your statement of your bench stats. When you do this, dont be surprised when someone calls you out for proof. You post a mainstream YouTube video of Hulkzilla or whatever his name is doing heavy ass benching. We know there are heavy ass benchers out there. This is not news. The conversation was about YOUR claim, not what some people somewhere can do. You say this thread is now ****ed because people want to talk about you. YOU are the one that started talking about YOU in the first place when you started throwing your bench stats around. And like the self promotion of a Crossfitter/Vegan/Envirnomentalist, no one asked you about it. You brought it up and you were asked to back it up. I really couldnt care less about what you lift. You may be a 600 pound bencher. But without something to back your claim up, and a 400 pound black dude doing 500 for a double isnt it, you're in the same boat as every YouTube comment, Instagram comment, and bodybuilding forum BS that is out there today.


----------



## Milo (Apr 14, 2017)

And let me be clear that Im not hating on you man. Im telling it like it is. The internet is all too full of unsubstantiated claims that are complete BS.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 14, 2017)

Not for nothing but most of us are powerlifters and know a lot about it. Fact is that at 41 years old and benching 405 for FOUR SETS OF 15 would in fact put u in the top 20 in the WORLD in that class. 

I'm a bench whore. I love benching and everything about it. I really wanted to see u bench 405 for seta of 15. But obviously Ur not gonna post a video so I guess we can stop asking

And u don't have to link us to a bunch of geared benchers. We know who these guys are man


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 14, 2017)

Go to any thread on here and it's never ends how it started man. Lol everyone on here is great people and has lots of knowledge.
Me I post videos of my stuff yet I can't come close to what you can so I was hoping to see you do it so I can get some diffrent forms or better ways to bench.
Not a big deal if you don't want to. Not to many people do post videos..


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 14, 2017)

If I said that I benched the bar for sets of 12, my point would have been the same. High reps build muscle. I used a real life experience to show an example of what I do. Maybe I could have used an arms example but I imagine that I would have gotten the same feedback because I was somehow an elite barbell curler or something. 

I am new to this board so posting anything that reveals my identity isn't going to happen. Lets be real. This forum talks about illegal drug use. I have been around the block. If you guys want to post up pictures of yourself and your surrounding go for it. If you choose not to listen to or believe what I say, cool. I am here to share my experiences. Judging by the feedback on some really boring bench numbers, I can shed a lot of light here to some of you youngsters.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 14, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> If I said that I benched the bar for sets of 12, my point would have been the same. High reps build muscle. I used a real life experience to show an example of what I do. Maybe I could have used an arms example but I imagine that I would have gotten the same feedback because I was somehow an elite barbell curler or something.
> 
> I am new to this board so posting anything that reveals my identity isn't going to happen. Lets be real. This forum talks about illegal drug use. I have been around the block. If you guys want to post up pictures of yourself and your surrounding go for it. If you choose not to listen to or believe what I say, cool. I am here to share my experiences. Judging by the feedback on some really boring bench numbers, I can shed a lot of light here to some of you youngsters.



Shed some light then man. Go ahead please.

This isn't ology man. We're not a bunch of young newbs that don't know shit. If u think benching 405 for 4 sets of 15 is boring then u must have some high expectations for being strong. Very few of the best benchers in the world to into the gym and bench that. 

That's my last post in this thread. Beating a dead horse now.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Apr 14, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Beating a dead horse now.






10 char........


----------

